# CONGRAT'S To The Okies



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

For Your New Open Carry Law . :smt1099


----------



## jd_mitchell (Jan 17, 2012)

about time


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

+1!


----------



## celt (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm jealous! Damn Democago! Congrats!!!!


----------

